# FREE MICROSKIFF.COM STICKERS



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*UPDATE: ALL STICKERS HAVE BEEN CLAIMED*

FREE!! Everyone likes FREE, but wait, there is a catch. There's always a catch.  ;D

I have 10 brand spanking new microskiff.com stickers that I'm giving away to 10 lucky microskiff.com members. They are 7.5" wide and 1.25" tall. 1 sticker per member please.

Here's the deal. The first 10 members who do the following steps will get 1 FREE sticker. In return I ask that you take a picture of the sticker on you boat, auto, girlfriend... wait scratch that last one.   This is a Family Friendly site. The person who posts to this thread the most creative family friendly picture will get their picture on the home page of microskiff.com... yes there is more to this site than just a forum.  ;D

STEPS:
1. send an email [email protected] with the following subject line (hint: COPY & PASTE)

FREE STICKER

in your email please give you mailing address, forum name and real name.

2. Post to this thread you sent an email. This is a huge help please...

I will end the promotion upon receipt of 10 properly formatted requests.

3. Upon receipt of the sticker be creative. Post a picture or two or three. Let your creativeness come out. (PLEASE do not do anything immoral or illegal. That's just bad fishing mojo!)

At the end of February I will declare a winner and your picture will be hosted on the home page of microskiff.com. 

That's it... easy!

Thanks for your support.

Cheers
Capt. Jan

P.S. stickers will be available for sale after the conclusion of this promotional event.


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

Email sent!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Perfect!

1 down 9 left.. ;D


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

E-Mail Sent!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Email Sent


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Email Sent!!


----------



## ssnakes (Sep 1, 2008)

Email Sent


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Email sent!!!


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

Email sent!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

E-Mail SENT!

L.R.  


edit, that makes 8 of us if I counted right!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

email sent


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

email sent.....Hope I made the cutoff!!!!!!!!!!

-T


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Jan, is this a new sticker? If I have one all ready can I participate?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

UPDATE: CLOSED! 

Thanks everyone for participating! I will get these stickers out in the mail. Remember you have till the end of February at which time a winner will be picked. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Shizzle! You go fishing for the weekend...

Capt. Jan, where can I buy a few stickers? Need to decorate the vehicle & new skiff (when it is time).


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> P.S. stickers will be available for sale after the conclusion of this promotional event.


----------



## snookslayer (Sep 15, 2008)

email sent


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I didnt get my sticker yet, what the hell is taking so long?   ;D ;D ;D


L.R. ;D


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

e-mail sent.


Alex


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*UPDATE: ALL STICKERS HAVE BEEN CLAIMED*


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Capt. Jan;

Good Morning to you sir!! I have a question. I already have a microskiff.com sticker. Can I still enter pics of it on my boat for the contest?

Let me know.

Dave


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Can I get one? Too late. Just finished my gheenoe and need one. Let me know.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I was way ahead of you. My father does signs for a living, so I had him make me two of these a while ago.









Do you still have the long sleeve shirts in size XXL? If so, can I drive up and pick them up and pay cash?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Got mine yesterday, thanks Jan! Cool sticker! 

[smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

cool, everyone should get their stickers soon. can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks! Got mine...Working on pics  Dave


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

How much do they cost? I would like to get one for my truck.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

They will be for sale a the end of the month. Price yet to be determined.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Got mine, now to figure out where to stick it lol.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Got mine! [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Got my STIKY!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

My Sticky is in the hizzo!

Thanks Jan!

-T


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

got it, have to wait till the weather clears up till it goes on.
thanks!


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Tada!!!!!


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

MICRO FISH!










L.R.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

OK here's our pics...




























This is Susan's contribution to the effort!
All together now...AWWWWWW...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

This is Susan's contribution to the effort!
All together now...AWWWWWW...










Now that's funny! ;D


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

Here you go!


















JJ


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looking good, keep em coming!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

will post up some pics from tomorrows trip as it is the last day in the contest period.

good luck to all, what do we win again? 



L.R.


----------



## ssnakes (Sep 1, 2008)

Got my sticker, will get a picture as soon as possible.  thanks

Mike


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

NO PICS TODAY! was windy as hell out there, and only saw like 8 fish!


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

I'll take a dozen!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Hope I made the deadline! :-?


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

lol. i like if you can read this....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

How much for a sticker?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

How much for the little girl? How much for the women?








;D

I will have them available for sale in soon.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

> *UPDATE: ALL STICKERS HAVE BEEN CLAIMED*
> 
> 
> At the end of February I will declare a winner and your picture will be hosted on the home page of microskiff.com.
> ...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

We have a winner! Check out the homepage!

http://www.microskiff.com/

;D

This weekend I am going to make stickers available for sale. 

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats! [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you! It's an honor to have our picture on the 
microskiff.com homepage.  Susan


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I know it's too late for the contest, but I took the pics, so better late than never!



















Congrats to the winner, cool pic!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

are the stickers for sale yet? [smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

They are done and I'm picking them up tomorrow. I did not want to put them online for sale till I had them in my hand. I hate placing online orders and then getting "we are temporarily out of stock" BS emails. So I don't want to do that to my friends here at microskiff.com.

As soon as I have them in hand I will put the page up to purchase them.


----------

